
Jeff Bezos 1997 Interview [YouTube] - ghosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWRbTnE1PEM&feature=youtu.be&t=1m7s
======
satyajeet23
His statements in 2016 might appear rather obvious, but this video was taped
20 yrs ago! (Bezos still had hair)

He was without a doubt way ahead of his time and his success is evident.

------
tomjacobs
Dude knew what was up and stuck with it.

------
dlss
Can anyone comment on why this might be worth watching?

~~~
gauravku
"This is an interview with Jeff Bezos - the founder of Amazon in 1997. It is
very clear that Jeff is already on the right track in 1997 (three years after
the introduction of NCSA Mosaic). While his words seem obvious now 15+ years
later - in 1997 - he was way ahead of his time. The book "Long Tail" by Chris
Anderson was published in 2006 (9 years later).

Watch the baby in the background escape from its mother at 2:16 and run
towards the taping :) The mother came rushing through the frame to get the
baby which caused the edit at 2:17. Taped June 1997 at the Special Libraries
(SLA) conference in Seattle, WA. Video courtesy of Richard Wiggins."

------
denzell
what is the value of his video?

